# Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong…Part 2 - Precise



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

You are currently viewing: Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise

I recommend that you view the 3 threads in the following order:

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 1 - Sumeike

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise

Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 3 - SoBong

Here are the results for Precise 3rd Generation 0.40 to 0.75.

Column 1 = Band cut with ball bearing ammo size.

Column 2 = Average speed in Feet Per Second (FPS)

Column 3 = Draw Weight in pounds (lbs), exactly as it appears on the digital luggage scales.

Column 4 = Temperature indoors, which was always the same.

I don't include the actual length of the band in the results for 2 reasons.

1). We all have different draw lengths.

2). The band length could be 10mm or more out because of the natural stretch increase over time.

Besides, we all know when we have pulled the band to or close to maximum stretch.

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.40

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 13.54 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

1 - 1 inch 12.48 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 252

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

7/8 - 7/8 inch 10.75 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 268

Ammo - 7mm 261

Ammo - 8mm 241

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

3/4 - 3/4 inch 9.95 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 228

Ammo - 9.5mm 199

5/8 - 5/8 inch 9.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 225

Ammo - 7mm 207

Ammo - 8mm 193

Ammo - 9.5mm 187

1/2 - 1/2 inch 9.10 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 236

Ammo - 7mm 215

Ammo - 8mm 192

Ammo - 9.5mm 179

3/8 - 3/8 inch 6.52 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 203

Ammo - 7mm 200

Ammo - 8mm 187

Ammo - 9.5mm 161

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 11.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 277

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

7/8 - 3/4 inch 10.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

3/4 - 5/8 inch 9.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 266

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

5/8 - 1/2 inch 9.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 246

 Ammo - 7mm 229

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

1/2 - 3/8 inch 7.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 220

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 170

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 13.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 303

Ammo - 7mm 289

Ammo - 8mm 270

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

1 - 3/4 inch 10.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 299

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

7/8 - 5/8 inch 9.31 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 293

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 249

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

3/4 - 1/2 inch 8.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 193

5/8 - 3/8 inch 7.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 256

Ammo - 7mm 233

Ammo - 8mm 210

Ammo - 9.5mm 177

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 12.08 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 311

Ammo - 7mm 291

Ammo - 8mm 269

Ammo - 9.5mm 232

1 - 5/8 inch 9.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 303

Ammo - 7mm 282

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

7/8 - 1/2 inch 8.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 261

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

3/4 - 3/8 inch 8.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 9.74 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 301

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 253

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

7/8 - 3/8 inch 9.13 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 241

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.45

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 11.57 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 261

Ammo - 8mm 249

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

1 - 1 inch 10.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 281

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

7/8 - 7/8 inch 10.87 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 256

Ammo - 8mm 237

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

3/4 - 3/4 inch 7.55 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 212

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

5/8 - 5/8 inch 7.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 224

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 181

1/2 - 1/2 inch 6.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 227

Ammo - 7mm 212

Ammo - 8mm 198

Ammo - 9.5mm 171

3/8 - 3/8 inch 5.49 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 210

Ammo - 7mm 196

Ammo - 8mm 180

Ammo - 9.5mm 151

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 11.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 288

Ammo - 7mm 265

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 199

7/8 - 3/4 inch 11.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 202

3/4 - 5/8 inch 7.21 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 261

Ammo - 7mm 240

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 185

5/8 - 1/2 inch 6.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 253

Ammo - 7mm 232

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

1/2 - 3/8 inch 6.29 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 234

Ammo - 7mm 213

Ammo - 8mm 194

Ammo - 9.5mm 166

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 11.52 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 226

1 - 3/4 inch 9.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 292

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 252

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

7/8 - 5/8 inch 9.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

3/4 - 1/2 inch 9.16 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

5/8 - 3/8 inch 7.32 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 204

Ammo - 9.5mm 172

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 11.04 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 301

Ammo - 7mm 281

Ammo - 8mm 259

Ammo - 9.5mm 224

1 - 5/8 inch 9.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 249

Ammo - 9.5mm 211

7/8 - 1/2 inch 9.19 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 263

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

3/4 - 3/8 inch 10.38 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 254

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 9.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

7/8 - 3/8 inch 8.31 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 278

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.50

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 13.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 269

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 249

Ammo - 9.5mm 229

1 - 1 inch 12.32 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 246

Ammo - 9.5mm 216

7/8 - 7/8 inch 11.89 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 253

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

3/4 - 3/4 inch 10.50 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

5/8 - 5/8 inch 11.58 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 246

Ammo - 7mm 215

Ammo - 8mm 204

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

1/2 - 1/2 inch 9.35 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 231

Ammo - 7mm 216

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

3/8 - 3/8 inch 7.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 207

Ammo - 7mm 189

Ammo - 8mm 182

Ammo - 9.5mm 161

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 11.86 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 275

Ammo - 8mm 250

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

7/8 - 3/4 inch 10.42 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 211

3/4 - 5/8 inch 10.77 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

5/8 - 1/2 inch 12.20 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 266

Ammo - 7mm 242

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

1/2 - 3/8 inch 8.32 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 246

Ammo - 7mm 223

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 180

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 12.94 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 285

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 261

Ammo - 9.5mm 236

1 - 3/4 inch 11.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 281

Ammo - 8mm 263

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.57 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 275

Ammo - 8mm 255

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

3/4 - 1/2 inch 11.33 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 276

Ammo - 7mm 259

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

5/8 - 3/8 inch 10.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 220

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 12.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 301

Ammo - 7mm 288

Ammo - 8mm 269

Ammo - 9.5mm 236

1 - 5/8 inch 11.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 307

Ammo - 7mm 290

Ammo - 8mm 266

Ammo - 9.5mm 228

7/8 - 1/2 inch 11.61 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 275

Ammo - 8mm 254

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

3/4 - 3/8 inch 12.76 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 262

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 202

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 11.20 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 314

Ammo - 7mm 295

Ammo - 8mm 268

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

7/8 - 3/8 inch 10.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 307

Ammo - 7mm 278

Ammo - 8mm 253

Ammo - 9.5mm 212

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.55

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 13.27 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 228

Ammo - 7mm 226

Ammo - 8mm 213

Ammo - 9.5mm 199

1 - 1 inch 12.29 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 250

Ammo - 7mm 230

Ammo - 8mm 221

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

7/8 - 7/8 inch 11.94 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 246

Ammo - 8mm 246

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

3/4 - 3/4 inch 10.65 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 253

Ammo - 8mm 206

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

5/8 - 5/8 inch 9.56 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 256

Ammo - 7mm 243

Ammo - 8mm 202

Ammo - 9.5mm 184

1/2 - 1/2 inch 8.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 251

Ammo - 7mm 234

Ammo - 8mm 199

Ammo - 9.5mm 186

3/8 - 3/8 inch 7.10 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 227

Ammo - 7mm 201

Ammo - 8mm 174

Ammo - 9.5mm 171

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 12.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 247

Ammo - 9.5mm 220

7/8 - 3/4 inch 11.67 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 254

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

3/4 - 5/8 inch 10.00 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

5/8 - 1/2 inch 9.06 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 272

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

1/2 - 3/8 inch 8.54 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 260

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 12.93 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 247

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 238

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

1 - 3/4 inch 11.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 264

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 244

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.56 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 292

Ammo - 7mm 277

Ammo - 8mm 255

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

3/4 - 1/2 inch 9.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 262

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

5/8 - 3/8 inch 8.31 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 275

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 194

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 11.42 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 249

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

1 - 5/8 inch 10.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 278

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 252

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

7/8 - 1/2 inch 9.81 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 294

Ammo - 7mm 275

Ammo - 8mm 254

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

3/4 - 3/8 inch 8.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 297

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 10.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 258

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

7/8 - 3/8 inch 9.92 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 314

Ammo - 7mm 288

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.60

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 16.04 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 249

Ammo - 8mm 244

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

1 - 1 inch 15.76 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 285

Ammo - 7mm 278

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

7/8 - 7/8 inch 13.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 278

Ammo - 7mm 273

Ammo - 8mm 253

Ammo - 9.5mm 230

3/4 - 3/4 inch 10.86 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 259

Ammo - 7mm 251

Ammo - 8mm 237

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

5/8 - 5/8 inch 9.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 240

Ammo - 8mm 209

Ammo - 9.5mm 186

1/2 - 1/2 inch 7.73 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 233

Ammo - 7mm 223

Ammo - 8mm 189

Ammo - 9.5mm 183

3/8 - 3/8 inch 8.07 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 204

Ammo - 7mm 193

Ammo - 8mm 188

Ammo - 9.5mm 175

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 11.98 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 239

Ammo - 7mm 236

Ammo - 8mm 228

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

7/8 - 3/4 inch 11.36 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

3/4 - 5/8 inch 9.88 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 253

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 207

5/8 - 1/2 inch 8.66 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 199

1/2 - 3/8 inch 7.30 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 259

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 185

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 16.18 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 268

Ammo - 9.5mm 245

1 - 3/4 inch 14.08 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 292

Ammo - 8mm 276

Ammo - 9.5mm 245

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.57 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 257

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 215

3/4 - 1/2 inch 9.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 263

Ammo - 8mm 243

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

5/8 - 3/8 inch 8.45 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 256

Ammo - 8mm 235

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 15.11 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 294

Ammo - 8mm 280

Ammo - 9.5mm 252

1 - 5/8 inch 10.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 210

7/8 - 1/2 inch 10.17 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 284

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 251

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

3/4 - 3/8 inch 9.06 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 272

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch  10.47 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 256

Ammo - 9.5mm 222

7/8 - 3/8 inch 9.61 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 281

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 217

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.65

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 15.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 217

Ammo - 7mm 217

Ammo - 8mm 213

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

1 - 1 inch 14.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 243

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 221

7/8 - 7/8 inch 14.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 261

Ammo - 7mm 256

Ammo - 8mm 247

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

3/4 - 3/4 inch 13.91 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 269

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

5/8 - 5/8 inch 12.47 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 234

Ammo - 9.5mm 208

1/2 - 1/2 inch 12.25 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 287

Ammo - 7mm 267

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

3/8 - 3/8 inch 8.85 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 255

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 208

Ammo - 9.5mm 182

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 15.43 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 257

Ammo - 7mm 253

Ammo - 8mm 247

Ammo - 9.5mm 229

7/8 - 3/4 inch 14.60 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 279

Ammo - 7mm 270

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 234

3/4 - 5/8 inch 13.37 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 296

Ammo - 7mm 283

Ammo - 8mm 266

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

5/8 - 1/2 inch 12.95 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 307

Ammo - 7mm 288

Ammo - 8mm 267

Ammo - 9.5mm 228

1/2 - 3/8 inch 9.09 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 261

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 15.32 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 234

Ammo - 7mm 232

Ammo - 8mm 228

Ammo - 9.5mm 215

1 - 3/4 inch 14.27 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 256

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

7/8 - 5/8 inch 13.39 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 290

Ammo - 7mm 276

Ammo - 8mm 265

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

3/4 - 1/2 inch 12.61  20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 309

Ammo - 7mm 292

Ammo - 8mm 270

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

5/8 - 3/8 inch 11.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 303

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 256

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 14.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 224

1 - 5/8 inch 14.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 283

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 263

Ammo - 9.5mm 232

7/8 - 1/2 inch 13.79 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 309

Ammo - 7mm 294

Ammo - 8mm 276

Ammo - 9.5mm 239

3/4 - 3/8 inch 11.58 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 322

Ammo - 7mm 301

Ammo - 8mm 277

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 13.02 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 304

Ammo - 7mm 290

Ammo - 8mm 275

Ammo - 9.5mm 242

7/8 - 3/8 inch 12.81 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 321

Ammo - 7mm 280

Ammo - 8mm 274

Ammo - 9.5mm 233

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.70

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 14.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 199

Ammo - 7mm 198

Ammo - 8mm 197

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

1 - 1 inch 16.88 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 264

Ammo - 8mm 257

Ammo - 9.5mm 239

7/8 - 7/8 inch 15.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 288

Ammo - 7mm 278

Ammo - 8mm 269

Ammo - 9.5mm 242

3/4 - 3/4 inch 11.72 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 244

Ammo - 7mm 238

Ammo - 8mm 228

Ammo - 9.5mm 198

5/8 - 5/8 inch 10.51 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 256

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 230

Ammo - 9.5mm 193

1/2 - 1/2 inch 9.56 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 252

Ammo - 8mm 225

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

3/8 - 3/8 inch 10.44 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 265

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 12.87 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 221

Ammo - 7mm 221

Ammo - 8mm 219

Ammo - 9.5mm 208

7/8 - 3/4 inch 11.96 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 238

Ammo - 7mm 234

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

3/4 - 5/8 inch 11.25  20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 258

Ammo - 7mm 251

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 203

5/8 - 1/2 inch 10.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 261

Ammo - 8mm 244

Ammo - 9.5mm 212

1/2 - 3/8 inch 8.62 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 280

Ammo - 7mm 259

Ammo - 8mm 239

Ammo - 9.5mm 200

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 14.59 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 213

Ammo - 7mm 211

Ammo - 8mm 208

Ammo - 9.5mm 202

1 - 3/4 inch 15.46 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 295

Ammo - 7mm 287

Ammo - 8mm 276

Ammo - 9.5mm 251

7/8 - 5/8 inch 11.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 243

Ammo - 7mm 237

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 205

3/4 - 1/2 inch 10.70 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 267

Ammo - 7mm 258

Ammo - 8mm 228

Ammo - 9.5mm 213

5/8 - 3/8 inch 9.32 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 283

Ammo - 7mm 265

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 209

TAPERED - 3/8 inch 15.98 20 / 64

30mm - 20mm

Ammo - 6mm 272

Ammo - 7mm 266

Ammo - 8mm 260

Ammo - 9.5mm 243

1 - 5/8 inch 11.83 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 243

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 233

Ammo - 9.5mm 206

7/8 - 1/2 inch 10.80 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 262

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 224

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

3/4 - 3/8 inch 10.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 289

Ammo - 7mm 274

Ammo - 8mm 254

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 11.24 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 271

Ammo - 7mm 263

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 227

7/8 - 3/8 inch 10.78 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 300

Ammo - 7mm 283

Ammo - 8mm 264

Ammo - 9.5mm 228

PRECISE 3rd Generation 0.75

STRAIGHT FPS DW lbs TEMP

30mm - 30mm 13.97 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 183

Ammo - 7mm 183

Ammo - 8mm 182

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

1 - 1 inch 13.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 200

Ammo - 7mm 200

Ammo - 8mm 198

Ammo - 9.5mm 191

7/8 - 7/8 inch 12.59 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 216

Ammo - 7mm 215

Ammo - 8mm 211

Ammo - 9.5mm 201

3/4 - 3/4 inch 12.11  20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 238

Ammo - 7mm 235

Ammo - 8mm 227

Ammo - 9.5mm 195

5/8 - 5/8 inch 11.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 255

Ammo - 7mm 245

Ammo - 8mm 231

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

1/2 - 1/2 inch 10.22 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 252

Ammo - 7mm 244

Ammo - 8mm 221

Ammo - 9.5mm 180

3/8 - 3/8 inch 9.21 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 245

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 192

Ammo - 9.5mm 178

TAPERED - 1/8 inch

1 - 7/8 inch 13.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 214

Ammo - 7mm 211

Ammo - 8mm 208

Ammo - 9.5mm 196

7/8 - 3/4 inch 12.31 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 232

Ammo - 7mm 228

Ammo - 8mm 223

Ammo - 9.5mm 192

3/4 - 5/8 inch 11.67 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 254

Ammo - 7mm 248

Ammo - 8mm 235

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

5/8 - 1/2 inch 10.76 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 274

Ammo - 7mm 260

Ammo - 8mm 240

Ammo - 9.5mm 211

1/2 - 3/8 inch 10.15 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 273

Ammo - 7mm 250

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

TAPERED - 1/4 inch

30mm - 25mm 13.63 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 196

Ammo - 7mm 194

Ammo - 8mm 192

Ammo - 9.5mm 188

1 - 3/4 inch 12.71 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 222

Ammo - 7mm 218

Ammo - 8mm 214

Ammo - 9.5mm 204

7/8 - 5/8 inch 10.92 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 223

Ammo - 7mm 218

Ammo - 8mm 208

Ammo - 9.5mm 186

3/4 - 1/2 inch 11.47 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 277

Ammo - 7mm 263

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 224

5/8 - 3/8 inch 10.64 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 292

Ammo - 7mm 276

Ammo - 8mm 255

Ammo - 9.5mm 218

TAPERED - 3/8 inch

30mm - 20mm 13.10 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 216

Ammo - 7mm 212

Ammo - 8mm 207

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

1 - 5/8 inch 12.40 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 244

Ammo - 7mm 239

Ammo - 8mm 232

Ammo - 9.5mm 197

7/8 - 1/2 inch 11.77 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 270

Ammo - 7mm 260

Ammo - 8mm 248

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

3/4 - 3/8 inch 11.26 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 305

Ammo - 7mm 287

Ammo - 8mm 267

Ammo - 9.5mm 228

TAPERED - 1/2 inch

1 - 1/2 inch 12.05 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 263

Ammo - 7mm 255

Ammo - 8mm 245

Ammo - 9.5mm 223

7/8 - 3/8 inch 10.29 20 / 64

Ammo - 6mm 278

Ammo - 7mm 265

Ammo - 8mm 250

Ammo - 9.5mm 219

Based on this set of data, I can now create an endless amount of lists.

Now, remember that fun day that I mentioned, where I just want to smash cans with a heavy setup and I don't care about band life.

Well, I can use these band results just as they are, or even reduce their active length a tiny bit more for even more power.

The following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS OF 290 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

322 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

321 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

314 7/8 - 3/8 9.92 0.55

314 1 - 1/2 11.20 0.50

311 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

309 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

309 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

307 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

307 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

307 7/8 - 3/8 10.00 0.50

305 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

304 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

304 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

304 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

303 5/8 - 3/8 11.26 0.65

303 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

303 1 - 5/8 9.97 0.40

301 30 - 20 12.40 0.50

301 1 - 1/2 9.74 0.40

301 30 - 20 11.04 0.45

300 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

300 7/8 - 3/8 9.61 0.60

300 1 - 1/2 9.05 0.45

299 1 - 3/4 10.70 0.40

297 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

297 3/4 - 3/8 8.83 0.55

296 7/8 - 1/2 11.61 0.50

296 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

296 3/4 - 3/8 9.06 0.60

296 1 - 1/2 10.26 0.55

296 1 - 7/8 11.80 0.40

295 7/8 - 3/8 9.13 0.40

295 7/8 - 5/8 10.57 0.50

295 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

295 1 - 5/8 9.26 0.45

294 7/8 - 1/2 9.81 0.55

293 7/8 - 5/8 9.31 0.40

292 5/8 - 3/8 10.64 0.75

292 7/8 - 5/8 10.56 0.55

292 1 - 3/4 9.70 0.45

290 7/8 - 5/8 9.64 0.45

290 1 - 1/2 10.47 0.60

290 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.65

Ammo - 7mm - FPS OF 280 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

301 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

295 1 - 1/2 11.20  0.50

294 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

294 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

292 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

292 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

291 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

290 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

290 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

289 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

288 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

288 7/8 - 3/8 9.92 0.55

288 30 - 20 12.40 0.50

287 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

287 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

283 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

283 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

282 1 - 5/8 9.97 0.40

281 7/8 - 3/8 9.61 0.60

281 30 - 20 11.04 0.45

281 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

280 1 - 3/4 10.70 0.40

280 1 - 1/2 9.74 0.40

280 1 - 1/2 10.26 0.55

280 5/8 - 3/8 11.26 0.65

280 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

Ammo - 8mm - FPS OF 260 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

280 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

277 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

276 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

276 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

276 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

275 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

274 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

270 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

270 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

269 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

269 30 - 20 12.40 0.50

269 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

268 30 - 25 16.18 0.60

268 1 - 1/2 11.20 0.50

267 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

267 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

266 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

266 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

265 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.65

264 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

263 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

263 1 - 5/8 14.05 0.65

261 30 - 25 12.94 0.50

260 7/8 - 3/8 9.92 0.55

260 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

260 30 - 20 15.98 0.70

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS OF 220 AND ABOVE

FPS Band Cut DW Thickness

252 30 - 20 15.11 0.60

251 1 - 3/4 15.46 0.70

245 1 - 3/4 14.08 0.60

245 30 - 25 16.18 0.60

243 30 - 20 15.98 0.70

242 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

242 1 - 1/2 13.02 0.65

239 1 - 1 16.88 0.70

239 7/8 - 1/2 13.79 0.65

236 30 - 20 12.40  0.50

236 30 - 25 12.94 0.50

234 7/8 - 3/4 14.60 0.65

234 30 - 25 13.15 0.40

233 3/4 - 3/8 11.58 0.65

233 7/8 - 3/8 12.81 0.65

233 7/8 - 5/8 13.39 0.65

233 3/4 - 1/2 12.61 0.65

233 3/4 - 5/8 13.37 0.65

232 30 - 20 12.08 0.40

232 1 - 5/8 14.05 0.65

230 30 - 30 16.04 0.60

230 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

230 7/8 - 7/8 13.91 0.60

229 30 - 30 13.83 0.50

229 1 - 7/8 15.43 0.65

228 5/8 - 1/2 12.95 0.65

228 7/8 - 3/8 10.78 0.70

228 3/4 - 3/8 11.26 0.75

228 1 - 5/8 11.17 0.50

227 1 - 3/4 11.00 0.50

227 1 - 1/2 11.24 0.70

227 1 - 1/2 11.20 0.50

226 30 - 25 11.52 0.45

224 30 - 20 11.04 0.45

224 3/4 - 1/2 11.47 0.75

224 30 - 20 14.40 0.65

223 1 - 1/2 10.26 0.55

223 3/4 - 3/4 13.91 0.65

223 1 - 1/2 12.05 0.75

223 7/8 - 1/2 11.77 0.75

223 7/8 - 3/4 11.67 0.55

222 1 - 1/2 10.47 0.60

221 30 - 30 13.54 0.40

221 1 - 7/8 11.80 0.40

221 30 - 25 12.93 0.55

221 1 - 5/8 10.79 0.55

221 7/8 - 5/8 10.56 0.55

221 1 - 1 14.79 0.65

220 1 - 7/8 12.22 0.55

Now, if I want to do the same again, but this time I only want to focus on straight band cuts for some reason,

then the following 4 lists give me an IDEA of the power potential offered by the 4 different sized ball bearings.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

289 5/8 - 5/8 12.47 0.65

288 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

287 1/2 - 1/2 12.25 0.65

287 30 - 30 13.54 0.40

285 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

284 1 - 1 12.48 0.40

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

278 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

278 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

274 5/8 - 5/8 12.47 0.65

273 30 - 30 13.54 0.40

273 1 - 1 12.48 0.40

273 7/8 - 7/8 13.91 0.60

Ammo - 8mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

269 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

260 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

257 30 - 30 13.54 0.40

257 3/4 - 3/4 13.91 0.65

257 1 - 1 16.88 0.70

253 7/8 - 7/8 13.91 0.60

Ammo - 9.5mm - FPS FOR TOP 6 STRAIGHT BAND CUTS

242 7/8 - 7/8 15.97 0.70

239 1 - 1 16.88 0.70

230 30 - 30 16.04 0.60

230 1 - 1 15.76 0.60

230 7/8 - 7/8 13.91 0.60

229 30 - 30 13.83 0.50

Remember when I said that I could also use this set of data to search for light setups too?

Well, I can find the lowest draw weight results and then simply increase the active length until I achieve my desired results for a combination of power,

draw weight, ball bearing size, and of course, band life.

We have 2 more lists below just for that very purpose.

Ammo - 6mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 7 AND BELOW

253 5/8 - 1/2 6.65 0.45

234 1/2 - 3/8 6.29 0.45

227 1/2 - 1/2 6.30 0.45

203 3/8 - 3/8 6.52 0.40

210 3/8 - 3/8 5.49 0.45

Ammo - 7mm - FPS FOR DRAW WEIGHTS OF 7 AND BELOW

232 5/8 - 1/2 6.65 0.45

213 1/2 - 3/8 6.29 0.45

212 1/2 - 1/2 6.30 0.45

200 3/8 - 3/8 6.52 0.40

196 3/8 - 3/8 5.49 0.45

Once again, you may experience a slight increase in power when compared to my set of data.

Firstly, for all my testing, I used an over sized pouch which was really meant for 10 - 13mm ammo.

This was the only pouch I had which had big enough holes to fit all the different thicknesses of latex band.

All my other pouches had tiny holes. These pouches would have made me give up on the testing project very quickly.

Secondly, I did not cut the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. This enabled me to re-use the latex.

Now, if you are still interested, you can move onto Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 3 - SoBong


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Many thanks, very much appreciated


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for testing secretstallion :thumbsup:

Now I have some more ideas, how I will cut my Precise 0,55 and 0,65 when I get them.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

AKA Forgotten - You are very welcome. I thanked you further in Part 3.

Kalevala - Yes, you understand that this is all about ideas.

If people already have this brand of latex, then the set of data can give you an IDEA of how to get the most out of it.

It can also help to give you an IDEA of which thickness you may want to buy and try.

As well as which thickness you may wish to avoid, therefore saving you some money.

By the way Kalevala, I am a big fan of your videos.

Because of this, I reached out to you a little while ago on one of your youtube videos, and you were kind enough to reply.

So I am glad you have shown an interest in the threads and that they have given you some ideas.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks for typing all the info and data in the 3 posts. Much appreciated! I know that it must have taken a lot of time. Even the small amount that I post takes more time than you would think. I plan to save all your numbers for future reference. I'm always after top performance with a low draw weight. You saved me lots of time!


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Northerner,

I have noticed that you have posted some great band testing information yourself.

I really just copied and pasted the numbers on to the thread to save time.

I tried to do the same on Slingshot Community too, but it just came out a big mess of numbers all bunched together.

So I just gave up on that site. I had absolutely no trouble on this site.

You say that you plan to save all my numbers for future reference.

Well, let me save you the trouble...I left you a gift below...just in case the threads mysteriously disappear in the future.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow thank you again, going to be much easier to study ????


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

secretstallion said:


> Hey Northerner,
> 
> I have noticed that you have posted some great band testing information yourself.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Now I can lay some numbers side-by-side on papers and do easier comparisons. I'm a bit of a numbers addict so this stuff is like diamonds to me.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work ( and a lot of it! ) Todd. You are the man when it comes to band testing!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you, SStallion...More and more my primary interests for shooting are draw weight and matching my ammo to bands.

These data sets just removed a bunch of the trial & error for me.

I am still not settled on a particular brand of elastics...Nit wvwn settled on tubes or bands.

I do prefer tubes if I am backpacking. Easier to maintain & switch out.

For me shooting light is the most fun.

Again much appreciated.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

AKA Forgotten - You are welcome.

Northerner - Yes, I thought it would be much easier if you had the documents.

Flatband - I hope you can make use of the sets of data.

(Todd?)

MakoPat - Yes, you are right about removing the trial and error.

This set of data can help people save time and money on latex.

It can help guide you in choosing the correct thickness for your own testing.

It can also help guide you in which thickness to stay away from.

IMPORTANT - I just posted a reply to Projectile Pilot in Part 1.

He correctly posted that his results for Sumeike 0.70 were about 30 FPS faster than mine.

I have copied and pasted my reply below for you all to remember:

Yes, that sounds about right.

Remember, my results are for a 30.5 inch draw, so I would expect your 32 inch draw to get faster speeds.

I would also expect someone with a 34 inch draw to get even faster speeds.

That is why someone on this forum gets 300 FPS with 9.5mm ball bearings using full butterfly. (Not Sumeike)

It's because his draw length is longer still.

For a shorter draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move lower together.

For a longer draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move higher together.

And I would also expect the 23 band cut results to remain more or less in the same order too.


----------



## pinguinu01 (Mar 15, 2019)

I really appreciate your tests, which are far better than what I have seen in the past 2-3 years.

At this time they are the best reference you can find on Summeike/Precise/Sobong at your draw length of 30.5 inches.

I only hope that the results increase linearly with the draw length.

In other words for the same elastic brand/thickness/ammo but with a longer draw length the speed ratios will stay more or less the same.

It would be great if you could repeat the tests for a draw length of 40, 50 and 60 inches (just kidding since that would take you the entire next week).


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Northerner asked me a great question in Part 1, so I wanted to post the reply in Part 2 and Part 3 aswell, just in case anyone missed it.

He wrote:

Secretstallion....have you compared your freehand shooting to the machine shooting numbers? It would be interesting to see a few examples. I'm curious if the freehand produces a bit higher numbers. A machine release is completely dead. Freehand shooting can produce a bit more power from an active release and/or a frame flip.

Hey Northerner,

Yes, you are correct in suggesting that freehand slingshot FPS numbers may be slightly higher than testing rig FPS numbers.

I found that when I shoot freehand over a chronograph, I subconsciously try to cheat or 'push' the FPS numbers higher.

This may include drawing back a little further, releasing the ball bearing straight away instead of waiting about 2 seconds like I would do

in real life for aiming purposes and flicking my wrist forward upon release.

So the problem with using freehand is that I could not trust my results because there was no consistency.

I could not replicate these little cheats exactly the same every single time, especially when I don't always know that I am doing it.

This is the whole reason I chose to use the testing rig.

So, like I mentioned in the thread, I used the testing rig to solve these problems and guarantee consistency in my results.

I could not cheat by drawing back any further than 30.5 inch.

I could not cheat by flicking my wrist forward.

And I released the ball bearing 2 seconds after loading which is exactly what I do when I shoot freehand.

Which means my testing rig release is not completely dead as you suggest, because that would also have to mean that my freehand shooting

is completely dead too, because it is the exact same 2 second hold before pouch release.

I mentioned in the threads that you should not be surprised if you get higher FPS numbers when compared to those shown in the set of data.

I mentioned I use an oversized 10-13mm testing pouch and I do not cut the excess 10mm or so of latex from the pouch end.

Well, when you throw in those little cheats I mentioned, you can see why you can achieve higher FPS numbers than those shown.

This is why I kept repeating that this is an IDEA of the FPS, etc.

As an example, once I finished all of my testing, I then cut a 3/4 - 3/8 Sumeike 0.45 band set and then attached it onto my freehand slingshot.

But this time, instead of using an oversized testing pouch meant for 10-13mm, I used a small aerodynamic pouch meant for 6-7mm ball bearings.

This time I also removed the 10mm or so excess latex from the pouch end. I then shot a 6mm ball bearing.

My set of data showed 255 FPS. This time, however, 301 FPS appeared on the chronograph, but I was not surprised.

It was a combination of using the correct sized pouch, removing the excess latex, inconsistent draw length, inconsistent pouch release

and subconscious flicking of the wrist to push my numbers higher.

So my testing rig ensures me consistency in results when comparing FPS, band thickness, band cuts, draw weight and ball bearing size.

The set of data gives you an IDEA of what to expect when using my exact set of test criteria.

You can either enjoy the slightly higher FPS that you may achieve when using the appropriate pouch and shooting freehand,

or you can choose to use a combination of band thickness, band cut, draw weight and ball bearing size to achieve your desired results.

The set of data is the starting point, the rest is where the fun starts.

I am glad you asked this great question because it gives me a chance to add this information just in case someone else is wondering the same thing.

I shall post this on the other 2 comment sections because it is such a great question.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Pinguinu01,

I posted a reply to Projectile Pilot in Part 1 which included:

Remember, my results are for a 30.5 inch draw, so I would expect your 32 inch draw to get faster speeds.

I would also expect someone with a 34 inch draw to get even faster speeds.

That is why someone on this forum gets 300 FPS with 9.5mm ball bearings using full butterfly. (Not Sumeike)

It's because his draw length is longer still.

For a shorter draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move lower together.

For a longer draw, I would expect all the FPS results to move higher together.

And I would also expect the 23 band cut results to remain more or less in the same order too.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Guys,

I have found myself surrounded by latex band samples, so I need to have a clearout.

So, I have placed an ad in the For Sale by Individuals Forum, just in case anyone here is interested.

Here is the link: Sumeike - Precice - SoBong For Sale (mispelt)

Thanks


----------



## Sportingshot (Sep 18, 2019)

Been new to the world of catapults I found this to be very useful, I thank you for putting so much time and effort into this.


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey Sportingshot,

I am glad that you found the information useful.


----------



## shaost (Aug 3, 2019)

Very useful info. I can now cut my bands to the right DW n speed. I did some minor adjustments like using 22/12 instead of 22/10. Thank you for all your trouble

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## secretstallion (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey shaost,

You are very welcome my friend, I am happy that you found the information useful.


----------



## Dcoyote (5 mo ago)

secretstallion said:


> You are currently viewing: Test Results: Sumeike, Precise & SoBong&#8230;Part 2 - Precise
> 
> I recommend that you view the 3 threads in the following order:
> 
> ...


Just what I need -any way to print this out ?


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

Nice to see all your test results and in a format that is easy to understand 
Thanks


----------

